# how long do you dry



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 12, 2007)

ive heard things from people only drying for three days to two weeks i wanted to know what everyone does here just to get a feel around from more expierienced growers thanks


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 12, 2007)

4-5 Days constant air movement keep them in a dark room with decent ventalation and check daily.. When they are starting to get on the crisp side (tell from a simple pinch test on some of the medium size buds) i pull them down and cure for as long as my temptation will allow (2-3 weeks usually)


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 12, 2007)

till the stems Snap.


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2007)

7 days is always safe... (i'm in a moist basement with a dehumidifier running too)  
after that bag or jar em... and cure until your hearts content.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 13, 2007)

I always leave them at least 7 days to dry too.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 13, 2007)

7 Days here as well. That's hanging in a dark, airconditioned room.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 13, 2007)

i just throw the whole batch into the microwave and press "Dinner plate"


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 13, 2007)

lol akirahz i cant stop laughing lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 13, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> i just throw the whole batch into the microwave and press "Dinner plate"


 
Microwaving isn't a good idea. It brings the thc/oil to a temperature that will cause rapid degradation of the thc.

It also sterilizes any seeds that happen to be nuked as well.

The old fashioned "hang until dry" method is still the only way to do it right.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 13, 2007)

hahaha yeah im just joking of course


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 13, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> hahaha yeah im just joking of course


 
I thought so, but for the newbies here, I had to post something to make them aware that it isn't a good idea.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> 7 Days here as well. That's hanging in a dark, airconditioned room.




Stoney


What temp is good??what should the humidity be???


Thanks Bud


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 13, 2007)

Temps should be  75F or higher and humidity should be below 45 % IMHO.I wouldn't go above 85F or the bud will dry too quickly on the outside and still be damp in the middle.

Make sure you've got plenty of air circulating.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 13, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Temps should be 75F or higher and humidity should be below 45 % IMHO.I wouldn't go above 85F or the bud will dry too quickly on the outside and still be damp in the middle.
> 
> Make sure you've got plenty of air circulating.




That sounds good to me:cool2:  How can you tell when to cure?? dry on the outside???


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 13, 2007)

You cure when the buds have lost about 75% of their moisture. The stems should snap easily.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 13, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> You cure when the buds have lost about 75% of their moisture. The stems should snap easily.





Should the buds be weighed?

John


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 13, 2007)

> Should the buds be weighed?



No need, just go by the stems


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 13, 2007)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Stoney
> What temp is good??what should the humidity be???
> Thanks Bud


 
Hey johnnyB,

Runbyhemp has given you excellant advice. I have the A/C set at 78 and it takes out the humidity of course. I've found that under those conditions, it drys in 7 days, perfectly. It's not rocket science, and as long as you have good air flow in and around the buds, they should dry fine.

You should hang them so that the air can move freely within the branches. This allows the buds to dry evenly.

I don't take mine all the way to stem snapping dryness. The curing will remove the remaining moisture. You should consider buying a meter for measuring the humidity within the curing bags/containers. This will prevent mold that can ruin your entire crop.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey johnnyB,
> 
> 
> I don't take mine all the way to stem snapping dryness. The curing will remove the remaining moisture. You should consider buying a meter for measuring the humidity within the curing bags/containers. This will prevent mold that can ruin your entire crop.




Thanks stoney  i have a pellet stove that i can have running this time of year and it takes the wet out of the air:hubba: . I will try it.

john:48:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks guys ill be going a week minimum and ive been growing for a bit i just wanted to see what everyone does i did them for a week and a half before this but idk eh gonna try a week lol  see how it goes and dinner plate would be nice if it was that easy lol, and thank you everyone for all the quick replies


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 13, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> thank you everyone for all the quick replies




Thank's for letting me in your thread.Happy holidays:48: Great thread!!!:hubba: :hubba: 


John


----------



## Syke (Dec 17, 2007)

is it bad to dry its in a cold enviroment?
its always dark and cold
and has wind...
should it be fine?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 18, 2007)

Syke said:
			
		

> is it bad to dry its in a cold environment?
> its always dark and cold
> and has wind...
> should it be fine?


 
The cold and wind should lower the humidity, (as long as it's not below freezing), and your bud should dry. It may take longer than if done in a warm or cool environment, but if you test it every 2 or 3 days for stem dryness, when the stems do start cracking or snapping when bent quickly, it'll be done. I know of no other way to tell you unless you've done it a bunch of times.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 24, 2007)

nice to see this thread still going strongly grow on my friends and merry christmas


----------

